# cancel tasks in the scheduler for standalone system



## andrian (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello people. Please share the experience.
What tasks in the scheduler can be canceled if the system is planned to be standalone. 
For example, can some tasks be performed daily as weekly?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2019)

Do you mean periodic(8)?


----------



## andrian (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes. Start at least from daily tasks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, nothing is really 'essential' so you could simply disable the whole thing. Besides that, I doubt anyone is going to explain all 53 scripts. They're all fairly self-explanatory. You have to do some investigating yourself because I cannot decide for you. What's important to me might not be important for you and vice versa. If you have specific questions about any of the scripts don't hesitate to ask those.


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 7, 2019)

Before we can help you, you need to explain what your goals are, and what the configuration is.

What does "standalone" mean?  To some extent, every host (meaning every machine that runs one copy of the operating system) is standalone.

What is the system being used for?  What packages does it have installed, and what services does it provide?  What is its network connection (how firewalled, internal or external network, what ports are open)?

What is the reason for turning off some of these tasks, or slowing them down?  Are they using too many resources?

A large fraction of the periodic jobs are there to warn the administrator of unusual situations, in particular related to security.  Just turning off security because it uses resources is in most situations a bad choice.


----------

